# State Police



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello All,
Been seeing there has been a lot of test for the trooper and have heard it’s less competitive to get on . How true is this ? What have people been scoring who have gotten on in the past few academies ? Any info and anything regarding the PT test and what an academy is typically like would be appreciated .


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Less competitive" doesn't mean "not competitive" though. There still will be thousands of applicants for only a few hundred slots. Even if you score high, so will many others; MSP, and most state police forces for that matter, are picky.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

PG1911 said:


> "Less competitive" doesn't mean "not competitive" though. There still will be thousands of applicants for only a few hundred slots. Even if you score high, so will many others; MSP, and most state police forces for that matter, are picky.


Eh.....not really true any more. There going down into the 80's. Score and 85 you'll get a card eventually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Eh.....not really true any more. There going down into the 80's. Score and 85 you'll get a card eventually
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about actually getting all the way to the academy. Just because someone gets a card doesn't mean they won't get bounced from the background or simply not selected.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Recent recruiting posting from MSP. A golden opportunity for you young whippersnappers.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

APPLY TODAY! (to sit on a list for 3 years)


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

axc1155 said:


> Hello All,
> Been seeing there has been a lot of test for the trooper and have heard it's less competitive to get on . How true is this ? What have people been scoring who have gotten on in the past few academies ? Any info and anything regarding the PT test and what an academy is typically like would be appreciated .


It's not that the process isn't as competitive, but more people are reluctant to get on because of how society treats law enforcement nowadays. So yeah, maybe not quite the talent pool they once had available, but by no means is it easy to get through. PT test is just a 1.5 mile run at the academy around a parking lot, needs to be under 12:15/12:30 or something like that, can't quite recall. I don't think the wait will be too long for the 87th RTT, 86th RTT is going through the process right now and with all the retirements coming they'll want another class as soon as possible. The exam is in April, takes about 6-8 months for results because CS is slow as shit, so you're looking at exam results in October-December. Cards could possibly be sent out anytime after that I suppose.

Keep in mind, while the MSP has reached pretty low on the CS list for scores (low 80s for the 86th RTT) that doesn't mean they will on this next CS exam. The 86th RTT is the 3rd class off that 2017 CS exam, so they've already worked through all the people in the high 90s and below. The 87th RTT will have a lot of ex-military since they're generally the ones who score the highest because they get the 2 point bonus. 87th RTT will have a lot of people in the high 90s and mid 90's, but the question is will as many people be taking the exam as previous years? Remains to be seen..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Simple fact is that Background is the hardest hurdle................


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Simple fact is that Background is the hardest hurdle................


Too easy to make a joke out of this one lol


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

Hearing a wide range of scores, wonder how low they’ll go to fill the next Academy


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Arby said:


> Hearing a wide range of scores, wonder how low they’ll go to fill the next Academy


Well....guess we'll all have an opportunity to find out. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

